# Halloween @ Chicago's Stevenage



## Chicago's Stevenage (Oct 12, 2015)

At Chicago's Stevenage we've just started setting up out first Halloween display for the year! Really quite excited about this, we always put on a big night but this year with a new manager and a lot of things up and coming in the pipe line it is going to be one of the biggest nights of the year! 
Can't get over how fast tickets are selling for this event...it's been a very busy day in the office! We are the only club in Stevenage and it has been an unmissable event every year! 19 days to go until Halloween so I'm looking forward to keeping everyone posted about our big displays being put up and how busy it is getting!

We are a massive club in Stevenage, Hertfordshire! Every year we put on a huge event, this year is going to be no different! This night is unmissable so book your tickets at http://www.chicagosbars.co.uk/stevenage/event/196133/halloween
To make things little bit different what kind of Halloween music could we drop in to make the night even scarier?! I don't really know if there is much Halloween music that we could play in a club but would love to hear what kinds of ideas people have!


----------

